# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > The Rumour Mill >  sharon devasted

## angelblue

Hey people if it is dennis who dies how is sharon cope with this finally she finds the love of her life and what happens he dies do you think she will get over it or what   :Crying:

----------


## alan45

At least it will be an excuse to wear the black jacket again

----------


## hazey

This is a hard one, she got over Tom who was then the love of her life, but two happen to her twice. Well that's a differant matter, I don't think she would cope.

----------


## Siobhan

I think this would finish her.. everytime she return to walford is to bury someone.. her mum, tom, her dad and now dennis.. would you cope?

----------


## angelblue

> This is a hard one, she got over Tom who was then the love of her life, but two happen to her twice. Well that's a differant matter, I don't think she would cope.


I agree but i think dennis was different to all the rest she loves him to bits and him the same with her they have a bond which is hard to break 

how much can one person take   :Sad:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> At least it will be an excuse to wear the black jacket again


haha!   :Lol:

----------


## Florijo

I can't be doing with Sharon in mourning again, been there, done that too many times. First Den, then Angie, then Tom, then Den again and now Dennis. I can see what will happen. Dennis dies, Sharon mourns, Sharon then decides to leave Walford (again) and go to America, proberly to visit Michelle (again) only to come back months later in a dramatic entrance (again). Sharon's entrances and exits always seem to occur with a death. She came back to Walford in 2001 to bury Angie and she left in 2002 when Tom died. I can't think why Sharon likes it in Walford so much, the place is cursed for her.

----------


## Siobhan

that is exactly what I was thinking..

----------


## soapyclean

Then they should leave Dennis in America in a job he loves, she comes back for a short period then leaves again to rejoin him  :Big Grin: 

No one could handle that amount of death, she truly loves Dennis so its not a good she loses him like that.

----------


## angelblue

> Then they should leave Dennis in America in a job he loves, she comes back for a short period then leaves again to rejoin him 
> 
> No one could handle that amount of death, she truly loves Dennis so its not a good she loses him like that.


Try telling that to the writers and the producers?

----------


## dddMac1

so it's Dennis that dies then?

----------


## angelblue

I dont know?

----------


## soapyclean

No one knows at the moment

----------


## dddMac1

hope they don't kill dennis off

----------


## JustJodi

> No one knows at the moment


Ok we saw a few pics of some ones funeral.. we see Sharon kneeling at the grave,, but that doesnt mean it is Dennis it could be some one else,, Sighhh BTW when is this funeral supposed to happen   I know Nana is going next MO  but when is this next FUNERAL supposed to occur ??
HONESTLY GANG,,, there has been way too much death on EE.. its so damn depressing !!!!!!!!!! :Sad:   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## squillyfer

I dont think she would ever be the same again. It was different with tom. She's had to fight to be with dennis him dying would make her feel as though he had abandoned her i cant see her being this in love again they both made sacrifices in a way if sharon hadnt wanted dennis then her dad wouldnt be dead dennis dying would make it all seem like it was for nothing.

Theres only so much heartache one person can take. I mean she's a strong person but i think this would be too much for her

----------


## **Jamtots**

It could be Pauline Fowler, she's like a second mother to Sharon & a sister to Dot  :Thumbsup:

----------


## squillyfer

cant be her she's on the funeral pic

----------


## soapyclean

That would be down right cruel for Sharon to lose Dennis like that after all they have been through to be together, all the Princess Zoe rubbish, all the Den being a plank etc. Just for him to be murdered now, that is not fair.

----------


## Siobhan

It could be sharon and they a doing a home and away thing like they did when Noah died... mmmmmmmmmm  :Ponder:

----------


## lollymay

no because she is coming back next year

----------


## **Jamtots**

Could be Nana Moons funeral.  

And the grave Sharon is at is Den's cause the police had exumed the body for evidence for Chrissie's trail  :Ponder:

----------


## Florijo

> Could be Nana Moons funeral.  And the grave Sharon is at is Den's cause the police had exumed the body for evidence for Chrissie's trail


They would not exume Den's body for Chrissie's trial. They know he was murdered and how. That is why Sharon etc had to wait a while before they could bury his body, so the police could get evidence from his body about when and how he died. If the police exumed murder victim's bodies everytime a murder suspect went to trial, they would be exuming bodies all over the place.

----------


## JustJodi

> They would not exume Den's body for Chrissie's trial. They know he was murdered and how. That is why Sharon etc had to wait a while before they could bury his body, so the police could get evidence from his body about when and how he died. If the police exumed murder victim's bodies everytime a murder suspect went to trial, they would be exuming bodies all over the place.


*Well it is East Enders after all isn't it... they can never seem to be a bit realistic can they LOL,,, I do not think they have a reason to exhume the body,, but hey its EE *

----------


## soapyclean

Dont think they would all turn up just to rebury him AGAIN, its someone else

----------


## JustJodi

> Dont think they would all turn up just to rebury him AGAIN, its someone else


*Come to think of it  they have been doing alot of CENSORED filming,, *

----------


## sanddennislover

QUIT TURE jUST JODIE THERE HAVE BEEN DOING A LOT OF CENSORED FLIMING AND "WEB cARM NOT WORKING"

----------


## soapyclean

that was when they were filming the alternative endings for xmas time

----------


## JustJodi

> that was when they were filming the alternative endings for xmas time


 
*Yup... looks like we have tons of stuff to look forward to,,,*

----------


## pops110874

There is no question - the pics at the funeral show dennis's demise

they might have filmed different endings for his exit though

----------


## Siobhan

> There is no question - the pics at the funeral show dennis's demise
> 
> they might have filmed different endings for his exit though


where are these pick.. is there a link or something/???

----------


## JustJodi

> where are these pick.. is there a link or something/???


*some one posted a bunch of pics from some soap mag,, shows Sharon kneeling at the foot of the grave,,it may be in this thread,, just go way back to the begining of the thread,,, JJ*

----------


## MADHATTER

i've tried looking for these pics but i can't them can ne send a link plz

----------


## MADHATTER

i've tried looking for these pics but i can't find them can ne send a link plz

----------


## Kim

> I think this would finish her.. everytime she return to walford is to bury someone.. her mum, tom, her dad and now dennis.. would you cope?


Same here. She seems to love Dennis even more than she ever did Tom, and she knew that Tom was dying soon, but the way he did was a bit sudden. And with Dennis, she will not be expecting Dennis to die if this is true...

----------


## angelblue

yeah dennis seem like the one for her oh god this going to be so sad

----------


## soapyclean

is it or isnt it hehehe

----------


## the_watts_rule

Is Dennis getting killed off??

----------


## the_watts_rule

Where are these pictures?

----------


## JustJodi

> Where are these pictures?


*some one posted a bunch of pictures from a soap mag,, dunno where they are at the moment,, any one have a link to those elusive photos ???*

----------


## Siobhan

> i've tried looking for these pics but i can't find them can ne send a link plz


They are in the murder in walford thread.. think on page 3 or 4

----------


## Kim

What mag did they come from? Inside soap?

----------


## Siobhan

> What mag did they come from? Inside soap?


no idea.. I just saw one picture

----------


## MADHATTER

Thanks Siobhan i found the pics

----------


## littlemo

The writers will make Sharon cope with Dennis's death because if she's coming back next year, she can't live in a depressed state for the rest of her life. I know it's never stopped her before, but still... It's going to be horrible, I can't imagine how she's going to feel. To have all the people you love snatched away from you in the same year. She found out about Den in August, and I assume Dennis will die in about December, that's 4 months difference. All her family wiped out (apart from Vicki)! 

I wonder what happens to Dennis. If he's murdered, who is going to be responsible for it? It could be Johnny Allen I suppose, but when your trying to turn over a new leaf, it's not exactly a good idea to go and kill somebody is it?! It wouldn't do much for his relationship with Ruby. Although she's not likely to find out about it.

When Den was killed the first time, Sharon never knew it was Dalton behind the whole thing. I wonder if she'll know who's responsible for Dennis's murder? because if it's a gangland thing again, it could put her in danger.

----------


## Siobhan

I reckon it is Johnny Allen.. apparently Dennis finds out from Jake/Chrissie who killed Andy and Dennis was very close to Andy so I think he will confront Johnny

----------


## brenda1971

I thought that Dennis was not going to die

----------


## Siobhan

> I thought that Dennis was not going to die


yeah.. I was replying on who do you think would murder him.. sorry

----------


## brenda1971

I think that it might be Jonny Allen

----------


## Kim

Same here. He must do if Ruby is involved in his downfall, she can forgive him anything but murder.

----------


## soapyclean

oh help me please no more of ruby turning JOhnny good etc bored of it now, they should've kept him mean and tough and hid it from Ruby or turne him nice once and for all and not bounce him back and fourth.

----------


## sean 4 eva

has anyone ever thought of why sharon dosent wear her black jacket black blouse and black flourish trousers and stelletos i would love to see her in them again

----------


## littlemo

> oh help me please no more of ruby turning JOhnny good etc bored of it now, they should've kept him mean and tough and hid it from Ruby or turne him nice once and for all and not bounce him back and fourth.


I don't think Johnny has turned good. He was still involved in getting cars for Ian and winding Phil up. Ruby is naive thinking that he can change, and so is Johnny if he believes he can turn over a new leaf. He's not the kind of the person who can just let something go without retaliation. He doesn't have the will power. 

I thought it was really selfish of Johnny, when he said that Ruby's new job is going to be to keep him out of trouble. It's not up to her to make him change, he's got to do it for himself, and if he can't that's not Ruby's fault. A teenager shouldn't have that kind of responsibility, it's wrong.

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

> I thought it was really selfish of Johnny, when he said that Ruby's new job is going to be to keep him out of trouble. It's not up to her to make him change, he's got to do it for himself, and if he can't that's not Ruby's fault. A teenager shouldn't have that kind of responsibility, it's wrong.


I totally agree with you that it was selfish of Johnny.
A father shouldn't give his teenage daughter the job to keep him out of trouble,he should be capable of doing that himself.

----------


## DennisRbabe

> At least it will be an excuse to wear the black jacket again


lol, i got alerted for saying Dennis dies, i was told it wasn't true and now i find out it is!? THATS UNFAIR!

----------


## Bryan

moving to rumour mill as this is a speculation and what if thread...

----------


## Dutchgirl

Would be sad though loosing yet another loved one. If Sharon doesn't loose it it will be very unrealistic. :Ponder:

----------


## littlemo

> Would be sad though loosing yet another loved one. If Sharon doesn't loose it it will be very unrealistic.


Are you talking about the baby? It might be unrealistic for her not to lose it, but it probably wouldn't be impossible. I don't think they would make her lose the baby as well as losing Dennis. I don't think she'd be able to go on living. It's just awful to have so many bad things happen to one person.

----------


## the_watts_rule

Are EE on some sort of killing streak at the moment?

----------


## brooksyrules

i think it mite be him but she will be sad

----------


## the_watts_rule

It probably will be him, even though i hate to say that

----------


## Kim

> Are EE on some sort of killing streak at the moment?


They seem to have been this year, killing two people in the space of a few minutes.

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Are you talking about the baby? It might be unrealistic for her not to lose it, but it probably wouldn't be impossible. I don't think they would make her lose the baby as well as losing Dennis. I don't think she'd be able to go on living. It's just awful to have so many bad things happen to one person.


No sorry meant loosing her mind over all this tragedy. :Sad:

----------


## Mindy

how can deniis go hes such a great actor  :Sad:

----------


## Kim

Because he want's to do other things apart from EE.

----------


## the_watts_rule

> Because he want's to do other things apart from EE.


But they do't need to kill him off.

It will be a ratings thing, If we kill Dennis Rickman off, We will get a high boost in ratings and be battling against Corrie once more. Nevermind the huge Impact that he has made with talent and also appearence.

I can just hear them saying that now.

----------


## Kim

They don't need to but it would be more realistic for them to do that because Sharon will be returning without Dennis in the new year.

----------


## the_watts_rule

> They don't need to but it would be more realistic for them to do that because Sharon will be returning without Dennis in the new year.


I think they are on a killing streak this year.

----------


## Siobhan

> I think they are on a killing streak this year.


how many is it now?? Andy and Den on the same night and then Nanny and Dennis within a week of each other... 3 murders in one year and it looks like 2 will involve Johnny Allen

----------


## sanddennislover

> how many is it now?? Andy and Den on the same night and then Nanny and Dennis within a week of each other... 3 murders in one year and it looks like 2 will involve Johnny Allen


 i know  it a nightmare with Danny being killied it a nightmare there might as well land a plane on the street it would be better

----------


## littlemo

> I think they are on a killing streak this year.


And a pregnancy one, well going into the newyear as well. Sharon, Honey, and we are yet to hear about Ruby, but I don't think she will be.

----------


## the_watts_rule

:Ponder:

----------


## the_watts_rule

> And a pregnancy one, well going into the newyear as well. Sharon, Honey, and we are yet to hear about Ruby, but I don't think she will be.


That's alot of pregnancies at the same time.

----------


## Kim

Shouldn't this be moved to spoilers?

----------


## Kim



----------

